# What is the best type of food for a Betta



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Hey ive been wondering for a while what type (not brand) of food is best for a betta?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Bettas will eat anything. But mine loveeeesss freeze dried brine shrimp. Also Color enhancing pellets are good for their daily diet. Give him a little of both.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Live brine shrimp are WAY better! I feed mine 3-4 different foods so mine have no nutritional problems. I feed mine blood worms, betta pellets, tetra flakes, and peas. Not counting an ant once in a while. If your betta gets bloated, feed it peas cause the fiber will make it poop and it'll clean out the system.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

i like a small floating pellet as the primary food. Betta mouths are more on the top of the head, so they are likely to be looking up to eat. But sinking foods are less likely to get air in the stomach, and betta will learn to eat anything. Live adult brine is an eagerly devoured treat, but they are supposed to be fairly low in nutrients unless you feed the shrimp (most are shipped hungry), live blackworms are adored also.


----------

